# When do squabs start weaning?



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I had to pull a baby because the foster parents stopped feeding it at 8 days old, I have since been handfeeding Gabbi, the squab. H/she is now 22 days old and doing really great I've look through the threads that I thought might answer my question but they didn't.

At what age can I encourage Gabbi to start pecking at solid foods, seeds, veggies and the like?

My dove friend Raven loves to sit on Gabbi's cage trying to figure out why the big lump of feathers is always wanting to eat Hence the name Gabbi.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Any time now but hand fed youngsters seem to take a bit longer.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Normally pigeons would be weaned by 28 days, but it really depends on the individual bird's condition. Some grow and mature faster than others, but handfed babies grow a bit slower. I'd try offering him a little seed and 'pecking' it with my fingers if I were you. Eventually he'll get the idea.
Then I'd wean him once I see the feathers under the wings have opened up (or at least most of them), and he's eating and drinking on his own


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Charis said:


> Any time now but hand fed youngsters seem to take a bit longer.





MaryOfExeter said:


> Normally pigeons would be weaned by 28 days, but it really depends on the individual bird's condition. Some grow and mature faster than others, but handfed babies grow a bit slower. I'd try offering him a little seed and 'pecking' it with my fingers if I were you. Eventually he'll get the idea.
> Then I'd wean him once I see the feathers under the wings have opened up (or at least most of them), and he's eating and drinking on his own



Thank you both for your replies I figured since Gabbi was handfed she would take longer to wean, its the same way with parrots, I just wanted an idea when I should start encouraging her. Gabbi is such a piggy!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

When you guys said "hand fed".........does that usually mean the Kaytee? I've raise a few birds in the house. 9 to be exact. With the exception of Junebug, the little Satinette, I had every one of those birds self feeding and drinking by the time they were 16/17 days old. When they reach about 11 to 12 days old, I start doing the "seed pop"........along with the Kaytee. We (the bird and me) then sit with a bowl of seeds and play in it.  They are too curious to NOT try to see what you're doing with the bowl and what's in it. I've been popping seeds down their throat already, so they have the "taste" for them. It takes no time at all to get them picking them up and all they have to do is swallow one and that's it. 
When I'm popping seeds, I'm also giving them little drinks of water. Now granted, at 17 to maybe 21 days old, I have to "remind" them to eat and then I have to "remind" them to drink, but all I do is swish my finger in the seed bowl and they go to town and then I swish my finger in the water and they come take a drink. 
I know you guys have done this way more times that I ever will probably, but it just seems to be a lot of work to hand feed them the Kaytee when if they were with the parents they would be getting "real" food and of course "real" food is dependant on whether we're talking ferals or loft birds. 
Here's Junebug and Charlie at 23 days old, completely self feeding. Charlie (the red one) was self feeding a few days earlier than Junebug, but Junebug was a little behind on growing up. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d71WMIqgZUc


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You should start now putting a deep spill proof dish of water and one of seed infront of him. You can generate an interest by laying some seed around him on a clean towel and moving the seed around with your fingers and like you are pecking at it.

Also, hand feed seed, so he can get familiar with the taste of it and feel of it on the tongue. Some will learn earlier then others to eat seed, as they are all unique individuals with their own preferences.


----------

